# Liverpool's Dream: The giants return to Liverpool, 4-7 October



## Maggot (Sep 30, 2018)

The giant puppets made by Royal de Luxe are coming back to Liverpool for the last time.

Home - Liverpool's Dream

I loved the Sultan's Elephant and am up for going to Liverpool for this.

Anyone up for meeting up? Especially local types who could help show me around.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2018)

The Sultan's Elephant was wonderful.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 30, 2018)

friedaweed Are you around?


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 30, 2018)

Maggot said:


> friedaweed Are you around?


I am now.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm in Derbyshire next weekend but might pop over on Thursday or Friday if my daughters free.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 30, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> I'm in Derbyshire next weekend but might pop over on Thursday or Friday if my daughters free.


I'm thinking of coming up on Thursday. Would be great to hook up.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 30, 2018)

Maggot said:


> I'm thinking of coming up on Thursday. Would be great to hook up.


OK mate. Will let you know once the sprat's got back to me. Give me a prod closer too if you hear nowt


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 30, 2018)

I was going to go home for a visit for this but it's not happening now. 
Careful of disruptions Maggot, they've done a bit of a u turn but it's still not full service
Station closure U-turn for Giants show


----------



## Maggot (Oct 5, 2018)

On the train to Liverpool now. Pretty damn excited!


----------



## Boppity (Oct 6, 2018)

Maggot said:


> On the train to Liverpool now. Pretty damn excited!


 
Hope you have a good time


----------



## Maggot (Oct 7, 2018)

Boppity said:


> Hope you have a good time


Seeing the giants and the lovely Boppity on the same weekend. Wow. #lifegoals


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 7, 2018)

If you're still there Maggot head to the egg cafe for some veggie food.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 7, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> If you're still there Maggot head to the egg cafe for some veggie food.


Am still here. Will head there for breakfast. Thanks!


----------



## Maggot (Oct 7, 2018)

Wow, that was amazing. The whole city was buzzing with excitement!   So many people there, I can't believe I was the only urbanite. Pics to follow.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 7, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Wow, that was amazing. The whole city was buzzing with excitement!   So many people there, I can't believe I was the only urbanite. Pics to follow.


Excellent. Would Like to see what I missed.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 12, 2018)

I took so many pics over the weekend. Here are a few:



  

   

Here the Giant is having a drink with the help of the Fire Brigade.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 15, 2018)

Got a good view of Xolo


----------

